# Advice Needed For First Trip To Germany



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all
After many visits to France over the last few years we finally feel ready to venture further afield and think Germany may be a suitable next country to visit.
Have you any suggestions for a first trip - like scenic (walking and cycling) rather than cities, love water both sea and river, happy with stellplatz rather than big sites. Would probably want to go for 3-4 weeks.
Are stellplatz the same as aires or are there any differences we need to be aware of? Are they mainly carpark type as many of the aires seem to be? 
Thanks for any advice
Sally


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

A trip down the Mosel is well worth a look there are plenty of stellplatz we have most of them listed on our blog ( link below ).

I would say alot of the Germany stellplatz are better than the aires.


Paul


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please note that some cities will require you to display an emission sticker on your windscreen.
Alan


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

The Mosel valley is just great & Black Forest & Lake Constance areas are beautiful too & lots of stelplatz (lots of water & walks too). 
It all depends when you are going & what you want to do really but these are MH friendly areas. 
The stelplatz are much like Aires, some hardstanding, some grassed, some with power, some just a parking place, some central, some in the countryside & prices vary from free to 5e to maybe 15e in some very sought after areas. 
Hope you have a great time!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The mosel ..  

Just go !!!!! We were recommended for our first trip in Germany..
The wife said "Germany. sniff"..... after 10 days visit she loved it and if I said lets go again the van would be packed tomorrow.
See the campsite database, lots of stopovers already listed and many more that are not...

Head for Trier, stay at the stelplatz there ( search youtube for a video) visit the town and get a map at the tourist info, travel up the river towards Koblenze.... Lovely...


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

tonka said:


> The mosel ..
> 
> Just go !!!!! We were recommended for our first trip in Germany..
> The wife said "Germany. sniff"..... after 10 days visit she loved it and if I said lets go again the van would be packed tomorrow.
> ...


I would go along with that . We got as far as Enkirch stelplatz. Were quite content to stay there a few days as it had it all , huge open space pitching area with no regimented rows , hook up if required , waste facilities , peace and quiet , river a few metres away , hillside vineyards , all for I think , 7-8 euros per 24 hours .


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Taz*

Hello Taz,

You can get the Umwelt badge Here

You need to scan and save to file a copy of your registration document.

We love Germany, we had our honeymoon there 25 years ago this year in Rudesheim.

A nice place to start is Mehring, the first Stelplatz in the town is run by an English Lady.

TM


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Germany*

Germany is really good , very motorhome friendly and Stellplatz (spelling) very good like the French Aires . Our first trip was down the Romantic strasse , starting in Fussen , beautiful old towns and interesting sites along the route.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Like you we were france france france every year and decided to go germany last year. The mosel is a really beutifukl drive and you can take a week to drive from Koblenz to trier stopping at the riverside stellplatz. The road runs alongside the river and no more than 100yds from it in most places.

We may do it agaion in june as well as the black forest

Phill


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Stellplatz along the Mosel are great but it does get a bit samey. There are a few on the Rhine as you head south towards the Black Forest from Koblenz but we didnt like the Rhine. Too noisy and busy.

Black Forest is lovely as is Lake Constance and beyond into Bavaria, Fussen (Chitty Chitty Bang Bang Castle). Good Stellplatz all the way.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We have visited Germany and Austria for the last 35 years with car and the later 9 with a caravan. Not conversent with Stellplatz as we always stop on ACSI Camping Card Sites.

For more info on Germany and places to visit go







www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk any help please contact me.


----------

